# Closet Grow Room Hydro Set Up Help



## ClosetedGrower (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a closet that i want to convert into a two stage grow room ( one for veg one for flowering). I was planing on using a hydroponics setup and using LED grow lights (the 90w ones), one for the veg part, and one for the flowering. I was thinking of splitting the closet in half horizontally (bottom part for flowering and top for veg). The LED's should keep the heat down and cut back on the need for ventilation. I will be using a CO2 enrichment method (probably the baking soda and vinegar trick along with some 1/2 gallon jugs of fermenting yeast). 

Here is what i want to do, and help me out if you notice some horrible mistake i am going to make. 

Make 4 shelves, one to hold the hydro reservoir and one for the plants to grow on.

Put mylar on the closet walls at each section of the grow room. Use a hydroponic drip system for the veg section and a flood type for the flowering room. Was thinking of trying some LST and maybe some super cropping techniques to keep the overall size of the plants down. I will post measurements later today, and maybe some pictures so you can take a look. 

My question is, what else am i missing? If you see something that might have once thwarted you and want my first grow not to go down the same slippery slope, shout it out =)

EDIT: forgot, i will also be separating the veg and the flowering room with some black vinyl or something to prevent light leak.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

Click here for what is missing


----------



## brushybill (Nov 2, 2009)

you will still need adaquate ventilation, air exchange is "extremely" important
 good luck


----------



## dr pyro (Nov 2, 2009)

you need to do some reading my friend


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2009)

How much space are you talking about here--how many sq ft?  Your lighting needs are determined by the size of the grow space you have.  Have you done any research on LEDs?  

Forget about the CO2 enhancement idea.  Using things like baking soda and vinegar simply do not work and are a waste of time, energy, and money.  CO2 needs to be monitored and regulated, you need a completely sealed room, you need to coordinate your CO2 release and your exhaust fans, you need elevated temps, etc, etc.


----------

